# ED e12o quicky



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

So I finally got my old e12o.44 back 5 years after I sold it. I am going to put it in my civic coupe and I kinda wanna go IB. I will lose a lot of practicality not being able to fold down the rear seats and use the pass through for picking up wood and what not. Do you guys think it would be worth it over just building a sealed 1.5 cu^ft box? Going with a box would allow me to remove it from the trunk if I need the space and keep my pass through. Lol, typing it out kinda seems like a no~brainer. Well let me hear your thoughts on the matter anyway.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Built the 1.5 cu^ft sealed. Not what I really wanted, but the civic is all I have right now so I gotta keep it useful.


----------

